# 700r4 will not shift into 4th gear. Whats wrong?



## indyzmosthated

So im driving the 63 last night to a show about 30 miles away and the trans is shifting thru all the gears fine all thru town. I stopped at a red light and took off and the car would never go back into 4th. The trans fluid was a little low but I filled it. I just had the mechanic fix a trans pan leak this week and this is the first time driving it. TV cable is adjusted hasnt been messed with and the TCC is getting power. We made it to the show and when we left trans stillwouldnt shift into 4th on the highway. Looking for ideas on what this could be so I can get it fixed.


----------



## CoupeDTS

do all the other gears shift on time? you sure you are in drive gear and not 3? Doesnt have anything to do with the TCC it will shift into 4th weather thats working or not


----------



## indyzmosthated

1-3 shift fine. the selector is in the same spot it has been when it worked. i feel p,r,n,d,3,2


----------



## CoupeDTS

indyzmosthated said:


> 1-3 shift fine. the selector is in the same spot it has been when it worked. i feel p,r,n,d,3,2


well damn, its not something simple then. I dont know much about the inner workings of these older transmissions, i know the newer ones had shift packs or shift solenoids that each gear would need to shift. Also I think the higher the gear the higher the line pressure in the tranny, maybe the pressure isnt high enough or something broke. Id consult some tranny shops over the phone they might know right away. Or even race shops because that tranny goes on alot of hot rods


----------



## indyzmosthated

well i took the car out this morning and took it thru all the gear selections. I noticed that it did go in fourth but the torwue conv isnt locking up. sounds like i have an issue with the lock up switch.


----------



## CoupeDTS

indyzmosthated said:


> well i took the car out this morning and took it thru all the gear selections. I noticed that it did go in fourth but the torwue conv isnt locking up. sounds like i have an issue with the lock up switch.


i dont know how you have it wired or if its wired but if it is there might be a fuse. Some are ran off of brake switches, some off vacuum switches, some off pressure switches in the tranny, so i dont know how yours switches on so dont know what could be wrong


----------



## indyzmosthated

well i dropped the pan down and replaced the solenoid thinking that would solve it. While opened up, i check the pressure switch and all the wiring and everything looked good. Put on the pan and took it for a drive and still no lock up in 4th gear. WTF, guess its off the the trans shop dammit


----------



## REV. chuck

hows the lock up wired in the car?


----------



## indyzmosthated

simple lock up wiring, 12v switched going to one wire on the solenoid in trans and the other wire of the solenoid gets grounded from the 4th gear pressure switch


----------



## str8 klwnn

IT COULD BE THE 4TH GEAR SWITCH PORT SENSOR THATS NOT ALLOWING THE POWER TO REACH THE SOLENOID


----------



## westcoastlowrider

maybe torque convertor gone bad and not locking up. Its either gonna be the TCC solenoid or the torque convertor.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

your 4th gear is basically the torque convertor locking up and dropping your rpms.


----------

